# Is this true??



## ShadowFox (Nov 3, 2007)

I've just been told that you shouldn't drink ginger beer while pregnant.
That it can cause miscarriage.
Is this true?? I thought ginger was safe while pregnant.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

You have to love all the things that will kill you/ baby, but only while pregnant.

Nope, not true in the least.


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never even heard of ginger beer.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *southernmommie* 
I've never even heard of ginger beer.

It's like Root Beer (true Root Beer - not the A&W stuff), but made with ginger, right? Really strong (at least the ones I've had) but good.

I have heard that ginger, in general, can be good for heartburn during pregnancy (and non-pregnancy), so I can't imagine why it would be bad.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm, I have never heard of ginger being a problem during pregnancy.

I love ginger beer.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

Ginger in large amounts can cause problems. But so do most things. If it doesn't feel right don't do it, if you feel fine, do it, but don't overdo it.


----------



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

I could see how this one got started. The first tri has the highest risk of miscarriage, and is also the time when women suffering from morning sickness turn to ginger.
I sipped Ginger Ale by the 6-pack with DS, it helped my morning sickness tremendously (wasn't sick this time around or I would have done it again). I'm sure like a PP said, it's a moderation thing. As long as you're not drinking gallons a day (and probably even if you were, as there is very little actual ginger in it), it's fine.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I have never heard of this. I drank ginger tea and ate candied ginger like crazy during my last pg to help with m/s. I couldn't stomach it this time though. But I love Reed's ginger beer and just polished off a 4-pack last week.


----------



## ShadowFox (Nov 3, 2007)

I drink Reeds ginger beer too! YUMMY








The lady said you cant have more than 15 grams of ginger a day and Reeds has 26 grams of ginger in it.


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

Reed's Extra Ginger Ginger Beer was the only thing that saved me from the white-knuckled grip of constant nausea when I was pregnant with my now 4.5 year old son!! I drank it religiously this time as well, even though I wasn't nearly as sick. It has something like 36mg of ginger per bottle? Didn't hurt my babies one bit.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't you love it when you find out this stuff AFTER you've already been drinking it?? My issue isn't with ginger beer but with pineapple juice and lime juice, BOTH of which I read caused miscarriage after I had already been drinking it. I mean, who woulda thought? I gave up the pineapple juice because I had already noticed it was making me feel sick. The lime juice settles my stomach (18 weeks and still nauseous, woohoo!) and I only found one random thing on the internet about it, nothing "official" so I'm still drinking it. Don't want to hijack, but does anyone know anything negative about lime juice?


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

Ginger is a main ingredient in curries in South and Southeast Asia so I don't think it's harmful. Plus ginger beer is a favorite in the Carribean too, so I think it's fine. I drink ginger tea several times a week after dinner to keep indigestion at bay and my baby is doing fine.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Susan Weed in her book has Ginger listed as Caution not to use within an hour of birth because it increases blood flow to the uterus and can cause hemerage.

It is also listed as a mestrual promoter. She writes about a friend drinking it and starting her af a day early. It says if you drink it (to bring on af) and you feel sick then you are likely pg.

I used fresh ginger root tea to help with morning sickness myself it is also in her book as helping with it. So it seems there are a bunch of different things thought about it.


----------



## ShadowFox (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Susan Weed in her book has Ginger listed as Caution not to use within an hour of birth because it increases blood flow to the uterus and can cause hemerage.

It is also listed as a mestrual promoter. She writes about a friend drinking it and starting her af a day early. It says if you drink it (to bring on af) and you feel sick then you are likely pg.

I used fresh ginger root tea to help with morning sickness myself it is also in her book as helping with it. So it seems there are a bunch of different things thought about it.

How much is too much?
This one midwife is saying 16 grams is too much.
A ginger beer has at least 26 grams in it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Well she recommends using a tablespoon of ginger root tea. That is what I used. Not sure how that translates into grams.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it, myself. I drink it while pregnant. I also drink ginger tea and cook with ginger. I wouldn't drink strong ginger all day every day, because it is a strong herb, but it seems to be pretty safe during pregnancy.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The book I was quoting from is the 86 edition of herbs for the childbearing year. So it could be wofully out of date with the information.


----------



## mosmom06 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't remember the name of the book...but I remember reading a book on natural medicine, and it said that ginger is good for upset stomache (this we know), to help ease menstrual cramps, and, in _large quantities_ had been used in the past to cause and abortion in early pregnany. That being said, I don't know how much is safe, but I think they said something about more than two TABLESPOONS of powdered ginger, which, I would think, would be a great deal more than you would be drinking.
Just my 2 cents!  I've tried ginger for cramps and nausea before, and it seems to make it worse in my case. Everybody's different!

~ Gillian, married to my







: since 8/20/04, mommy to my







: puddytat (11/28/06), expecting #2, 1/1/2010


----------

